# Best treats for kittens....Starting Clicker training!



## ChrisKon (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have 2 wonderful kittens (15 weeks old) that I will start to clicker train everyday! I know that It's all down to the individual feline as to how well they recieve the training...but I'm willing to give it a try!

Is there a general favourite treat that Kitties like and that would be useful for clicker training? Again, I can imagine that it boils down to what MY kitties like, but I hardly hand feed them to actually know what they relish.

Any suggestions, guidance will be very much appreciated.

Take care


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess Dreamies 

Most cats love them and they're not expensive which might be important as you usually need loads while training 

Cosma snackies and Thrive treats are an all time favourite too, but being 100% meat or fish they are much more pricey


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

all kitties love dreamies


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Felix goody bag treats are a massive hit here!!!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

porps said:


> all kitties love dreamies


They even run through walls!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am very slowly trying to clicker train my kitten and have bought a small pack of Royal Canin to use as treats.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't train Phoebe, but am myself very well trained in giving her treats


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How about little pieces of chicken? Better for them than dried processed treat snacks.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

I use Thrives, but before training cut a quantity of cubes in half to make it more economic. You can't do too much training at a time anyway, a couple of minutes three or four times a day seems ok in our household.

Are you training them together? I've found it hard with Reuben as he hasn't the same attitude but also gets distracted by Harvey. Separately he is far better but I have to catch Reuben when Harvey is asleep!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine love Thrives treats better than Dreamies


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tomo and Yomi go MAD at the mere sight of the Cosma Snackies container! If they hear it being rattled, it's even worse!


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys!

I would give chicken as treats but i have already fed them a lot of chicken whilst growing up, I think I should dedicate one type of treat specifically for training/treats.

I think I'm going to have to train them seperately as I can imagine trying to train Buena, and Max rugby tackling her during the process!!!

Think I'll go for the healthier treat....


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

porps said:


> all kitties love dreamies


River doesn't! They both love the dried chicken or duck from zooplus though


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

My kitten won't eat Dreamies, he doesn't seem to see them as food. He loves Thrives though and will come running at the rattle of the box! If your cat likes shrimp, the Shrimp Thrives are pretty small so you get a lot of small bits in one box, which might be good for training. Otherwise as Citrineblue says you might need to break the chicken or fish ones into pieces as they are pretty big.


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Both of mine don't like dreamies but go crazy for thrive treats! I only need to shake the tube and they come running :laugh:

They aren't so keen on the tuna flavour ones but love the chicken, white fish and prawn.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Initially my kitties were on Dreamies and Felix treats - then I found this site and tried to give my cats healthier food and treats. I give mine Thrive now - They go mad. One climbs all over me when I open the pot. They are quite expensive - yes, but like previous posters if you cut them into smaller chunks they obviously last longer. Applaws also do a stick thing I think which you can cut up. But I personally have never tried this with mine. 

Best of luck with the training!


----------

